# Forum Russian Discussion in Other Languages Türkçe  RUSCA KURSU ANKARA

## kelebek

Merhaba, 
"Adim Adim Tasarim" programimiz kapsaminda, Ankara-Ovecler Egitim ofisimizde Rusca'yi baslangic seviyesinde ogrenmek isteyenlere yonelik "Rusca-Baslangic" egitimi vermekteyiz.   http://www.erinmez.com.tr/rusca.html 
Tarih: 6 Eylul 2011 - 25 Eylul 2011
Ders saatlerimiz (Iki ayri grup - Toplam 20 saat):
1. Grup (Hafta Ici):
Sali           17:00 - 20:30   
Persembe  17:00 - 20:30   
2. Grup (Hafta Sonu):
Cumartesi  9:00 -12:30    
Pazar        9:00 -12:30   
Ucret: 130 TL (2 ve daha fazla sayida toplu kayit durumunda 20% indirim) 
Rus dili ile ilgili bilgileri asagidaki linklerde bulabilirsiniz:  http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rus%C3%A7a
Cevrenizde, ilgilenebilecek sahislara, iletirseniz cok sevinirim. Saygilarimla. 
 Tel      : 0 (532) 310 09 49
E-mail : ozgur@erinmez.com.tr http://www.erinmez.com.tr/egitim.html Ы ы.jpg

----------

